
Without a Vaccine, Researchers Say, Herd Immunity May Never Be Achieved - vonmoltke
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2020/07/24/894148860/without-a-vaccine-researchers-say-herd-immunity-may-never-be-achieved
======
ArkVark
How do you explain deaths in Sweden, UK, New York and other hotspots hitting
essentially zero?

~~~
justus_bluemer
Sweden had 10 deaths yesterday, the UK had 123. While that may sound like
"essentially zero" when compared to the US, it's not.

The decline in deaths is due to the decline in cases which in turn are caused
by improved preventative measures such as social distancing and masks.

------
Dahoon
Hard to get herd immunity from something you can get multiple times and which
seem to be more deadly subsequent times.

~~~
gnusty_gnurc
> Hard to get herd immunity from something you can get multiple times and
> which seem to be more deadly subsequent times.

what's the evidence of this?

~~~
pfranz
I heard anecdotes of reinfection with worse symptoms on subsequent infections
a few weeks ago; this looks to be the article [1]. I haven't heard widespread
confirmation or studies showing this yet.

[1] [https://www.vox.com/2020/7/12/21321653/getting-
covid-19-twic...](https://www.vox.com/2020/7/12/21321653/getting-
covid-19-twice-reinfection-antibody-herd-immunity)

~~~
ericb
There are false negatives and positives in the tests. In Macaques they could
not reinfect them, so this doesn't seem that likely.

